# My 75 gallon species tank



## Patrick (Dec 1, 2008)

Here is a picture of my 75gallon stocked with 25-30 Lipochromis sp. "Matumbi hunter". I Love this species from Lake Victoria. They really show their true nature when kept in large groups. They hunt in groups preying on eggs/fry from other mouthbrooding species. They simply stalk the female until she spits. This species is beleived to be extinct in the wild.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Very nice tank, and I love the backgrounds you have on your site.


----------



## jewel-stavroula (Jan 11, 2008)

This is truly beautiful!!! What exactly is the internal backdrop made of???


----------



## Patrick (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you. They backgrounds are made of painted high density foam.


----------



## tendril (Oct 19, 2006)

Incredible tank! How do you feed the fish?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 1, 2008)

tendril said:


> Incredible tank! How do you feed the fish?


Thanks

I open the lid


----------



## tendril (Oct 19, 2006)

Patrick said:


> Thanks
> 
> I open the lid


 i guess I just assumed from your description that they needed a specialized diet! Can you see their hunting behaviour if you are just feeding them dry food?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 1, 2008)

tendril said:


> i guess I just assumed from your description that they needed a specialized diet! Can you see their hunting behaviour if you are just feeding them dry food?


Okay I see what you mean lol. They don't need a special diet, I feed them NLS and some frozen food. Once in a while they get live food, which is fun to watch, but not a requirement.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow! That's an amazing tank! Great job!


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Nice tank but even nicer find on the fish. Im a huge vic fan although Im more interested in the colourful ones, any vic is a good vic to me.

Edit: just noticed the P. Chromygnos on your website too lol. I guess Im not the only one with a vic fetish!


----------

